
Ask HN: AI guide for architectural visualization: Site advice please - dougb1102
http://www.pixiedustlabs.com
======
dougb1102
Hi everyone, Doug from PixieDust Labs. We've built an AI agent for VR
architectural visualization. We wanted to get the communities thoughts and
advice on how we can make the site and YouTube video (pretty raw) better. Any
feedback that you have is greatly appreciated!

